
The Watchers - sethbannon
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/06/startup-skybox/
======
WestCoastJustin
Skybox Imaging website [1] has lots of other articles [2].

[1] [http://www.skyboximaging.com/](http://www.skyboximaging.com/)

[2] [http://skyboximaging.com/news/press](http://skyboximaging.com/news/press)

~~~
e3pi
Is that leading image of skybox employees waving in the parking lot taken from
500 mi up?

